# mod_rewrite - Error 500



## danube (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich will verhindern dass Bilder auf meiner Seite aus dem Netz verlinkt werden können.

Dazu habe ich von traffiklau.de folgende .htaccess Datei benutzt:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?meinedomain\.de(/.*)?$ [NC]
RewriteRule \.(gif|jpg)$ - [F]
```

Die .htaccess Datei ist per ASCII Modus hochgeladen, laut phpinfo ist das mod_rewrite Modul geladen aber trotzdem bekomme ich einen 500 Internal Server Error.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2004)

Ja, dass sind Fehler die man so einfach ausmerzen kann. 

*Was sagt den die Log Datei?*

;-)


----------



## danube (12. Dezember 2004)

Auf die Apache Logs hab ich leider kein Zugriff, ist ein normales Webpaket


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Dezember 2004)

danube: Hoster wechseln (grobe Unfähigkeit)! 

Deine Lösung ist:
AllowOverride FileInfo


----------



## danube (12. Dezember 2004)

d.h. ich müsste das in die httpd.conf schreiben und kann das also vergessen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Dezember 2004)

danube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> d.h. ich müsste das in die httpd.conf schreiben


Ja

*ZehnZeichenRegelProBeitrag*


----------

